# Chameleons



## klinej50 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just bought a new chameleons from a breeder in a reptile expo. I made a mistake and bought them before research. Oops. I hope to make it right though


I'm trying to learn as much as I can right now so if y'all have any advice it would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a veiled adult male. I got him just before he was a year. He's not very friendly. My best advice, handle him a lot so he will be friendly as an adult.


----------



## Lancecham (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been breeding various chameleons for over 15 years. The right set-up and temperatures/humidity are crucial for chameleons. If you haven't done so already, a very valuable resource is www.chameleonforums.com
More than happy to assist you as well.


----------



## klinej50 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lancecham said:


> I have been breeding various chameleons for over 15 years. The right set-up and temperatures/humidity are crucial for chameleons. If you haven't done so already, a very valuable resource is www.chameleonforums.com
> More than happy to assist you as well.



Thanks any helpful info you have right now will be great. I'm trying to figure everything out before I go to the store and buy things for them. They are very different from caring for tortoises. I just put some live crickets in the enclosure. Which was very creepy btw


----------



## Lancecham (Nov 2, 2013)

Here is a good caresheet to get you started. I am sure more questions will arise after reading it.
http://www.chameleonforums.com/care/chameleons/


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey, I belong to that forum too. Another thing I have found over the few times I have had one. The other two were babies, purchased from the same place and neither lived long at all. The reason I purchased an older one this time. Don't buy or make a small enclosure. Too hard to set it up properly and easily. Also, get an automatic mister. But don't get the exo terra monsoon. It isn't worth a dollar let alone what they charge for it. Mine is less then a year old. It's the second one and hasn't worked for a month now. I have the Mist King on its way. Another thing, the dubia roaches are much better then crickets, and the horn worms are great food too.


----------



## klinej50 (Nov 2, 2013)

wellington said:


> Hey, I belong to that forum too. Another thing I have found over the few times I have had one. The other two were babies, purchased from the same place and neither lived long at all. The reason I purchased an older one this time. Don't buy or make a small enclosure. Too hard to set it up properly and easily. Also, get an automatic mister. But don't get the exo terra monsoon. It isn't worth a dollar let alone what they charge for it. Mine is less then a year old. It's the second one and hasn't worked for a month now. I have the Mist King on its way. Another thing, the dubia roaches are much better then crickets, and the horn worms are great food too.



I believe mine are two months and the breeder said those roaches were to big for them to eat right now.


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2013)

You feed them the younger smaller roaches, not the big adults. And be aware that crickets can chew on your new baby if left in there overnight.


----------



## klinej50 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tom said:


> You feed them the younger smaller roaches, not the big adults. And be aware that crickets can chew on your new baby if left in there overnight.



I only put 4 In there to see if they would go after them. I came back and only found one but I read they are good hiders. I will try and take them out if I see any tonight.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Nov 2, 2013)

I love chameleons. Have kept many different species. Only have one right now an ambilobe panther.


----------



## klinej50 (Nov 2, 2013)

DevilsLettuce said:


> I love chameleons. Have kept many different species. Only have one right now an ambilobe panther.



Would you mind posting a picture of your set up?


----------



## CLMoss (Nov 2, 2013)

All that I can say is, "HOW COOL"! Good luck with you new baby! ~C


----------



## klinej50 (Nov 2, 2013)

CLMoss said:


> All that I can say is, "HOW COOL"! Good luck with you new baby! ~C



Thanks


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Nov 8, 2013)

klinej50 said:


> DevilsLettuce said:
> 
> 
> > I love chameleons. Have kept many different species. Only have one right now an ambilobe panther.
> ...


----------



## klinej50 (Nov 9, 2013)

DevilsLettuce said:


> klinej50 said:
> 
> 
> > DevilsLettuce said:
> ...



Your chameleon and set up are beautiful! I'm going to need to get a new enclosure soon these guys grow so fast!


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Nov 9, 2013)

Is the one you bought a veiled chameleon? Those are pretty much the good " basic" ones to stay out with. Good luck with the little guy!


----------



## klinej50 (Nov 9, 2013)

Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 said:


> Is the one you bought a veiled chameleon? Those are pretty much the good " basic" ones to stay out with. Good luck with the little guy!



That's the one. And thanks[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Nov 9, 2013)

klinej50 said:


> DevilsLettuce said:
> 
> 
> > klinej50 said:
> ...



Thanks, set up is pretty basic and easy to clean.


----------



## klinej50 (Nov 9, 2013)

DevilsLettuce said:


> klinej50 said:
> 
> 
> > DevilsLettuce said:
> ...



Yeah enclosures for chams are a lot different than torts I'm not to sure how I'm going to make a new one


----------



## stinax182 (Nov 10, 2013)

my first ever experience with chameleons was rehabilitating a male veiled back to health. feeding was tedious; until i discovered the feeding cup  use a wire to tie a cup to a branch and put the food in! they don't usually go to the bottom of the enclosure so keep it in his branches. also, get a plastic tub (like for butter) and poke tiny holes in the bottom. put a little bit of water in it then place it on the screen top of the enclosure....it's best if it drips on some leaves because that is the only way they drink (mimmick rain) these are the two things that saved my cham.










metal screen cage 4'x2'x2' with the the sides wrapped in plastic.




two feeding cups and live and fake plants to hide in.




he has a pretty sweet free range tree as well


----------



## klinej50 (Nov 10, 2013)

stinax182 said:


> my first ever experience with chameleons was rehabilitating a male veiled back to health. feeding was tedious; until i discovered the feeding cup  use a wire to tie a cup to a branch and put the food in! they don't usually go to the bottom of the enclosure so keep it in his branches. also, get a plastic tub (like for butter) and poke tiny holes in the bottom. put a little bit of water in it then place it on the screen top of the enclosure....it's best if it drips on some leaves because that is the only way they drink (mimmick rain) these are the two things that saved my cham.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Cham is very pretty. I'm trying the free range feeding right now he is getting fed crickets but they are gut loaded. I'm going to the reptile store this week to get some roaches which I'm extremely scared of so idk how well that's going to work


----------



## stinax182 (Nov 10, 2013)

i was hesitant on roaches as well but honestly, they're not that bad. they don't bite or smell, they eat anything, they can't fly or climb glass/plastic, require little care and are so much better for our pets than crickets. and sometimes, when they fall on their backs, they can't flip over and it's kinda cute....like a tortoise


----------



## klinej50 (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh god I don't think I will ever be able to touch them... I have crickets in a big tub right now and I just put a cup in there and go back 10 min later and take it out to feed the chams. The thought of bugs in my house just makes me itch[GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## nate.mann (Dec 12, 2013)

really cool. my girlfriend fell in love with chams and cresties when i took her to the reptile show in november. for the time-being im keeping and breeding cresties, but when i get the chance im going to pick up a jacksons chameleon (my favorite, i love the horns). possibly in february at the next show.


----------

